# Hello



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

Brilliant forum, short time lurker.


----------



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking for advice on an Espresso Machine

Currently working with a De'Longhi KG79 Professional Burr Grinder and Aeropress


----------



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

I had been looking at a De'Longhi Dedica but all this coffee talk is drawing me back to the Duo Temp Pro


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Haha! You will have to say a bit more about what you are looking for to get some help! What you drink, budget, space, etc


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

James.p said:


> One more for luck


I sometimes think that when I'm deleting drivel









Welcome to the forum, we look forward to hearing more about your coffee journey and where you want it to take you.


----------



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I sometimes think that when I'm deleting drivel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busted...









Lets see where do I start, my journey so far... Fairly simple for me, have dabbled with moka pots, cafetieres and an aeropress. As for my coffee, Americano with a dash although I've recently discovered Cortados.

Where to next? Jumping in the espresso deepend, my DTP arrived this morning... (I think I need a new grinder)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You think you need a new one, well if you think so, we all know you need one. Budget don't say £100 not going to cut it.


----------



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

Sadly, I don't have a budget right now


----------

